# Sage the BLUE Belgian Hare



## bright_eyes (Jun 14, 2016)

I drove 3 hours to get her a week and a half ago, and I couldn't be more thrilled with her! She is about 13 weeks old.

This has always been my "dream breed"- even more so because I LOVE animals with blue/gray/black/white type colors. It's taken a long time for them to work their way to the west coast. She is the most interesting rabbit I have ever owned- WAY smart. These are definitely the Border Collies of the rabbit world.

(and of course we can't leave out my other girl Breezy)


----------



## Aki (Jun 14, 2016)

She's such a beautiful bunny - I'm so jealous XD They are pretty rare in France in the pet section (I think some people breed them as game ssd. I didn't know they were supposed to be more clever than other breeds!


----------



## majorv (Jun 14, 2016)

Just curious, how much does she weigh? She looks a lot like a blue Tan. Tans are similar to hares but on a smaller scale....maybe at that age they look a lot alike.


----------



## bright_eyes (Jun 14, 2016)

She's 13 weeks old and already bigger than an adult Tan lol


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jun 14, 2016)

Gorgeous!!!!! Belgian Hare is my dream bunny also. Congrads!!!!! Hope you post lots of pix and tell everything about her. You are so lucky!


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 14, 2016)

Beautiful!!!! I love the coat!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 15, 2016)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 15, 2016)

just curious but, whats that in her ear on pic 3?


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 15, 2016)

BlackMiniRex said:


> just curious but, whats that in her ear on pic 3?


Thats a tattoo.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 17, 2016)

Watermelons said:


> Thats a tattoo.



why?


----------



## bright_eyes (Jun 17, 2016)

Breeders do it to identify their stock (helps so rabbits don't get "lost in the system" ) , and ARBA shows require that all rabbits competing have a tattoo. 

I don't like the policy personally and think it's unnecessary, but the breeder was kind and made it very small for me. 

Sage thanks you all for your compliments! Lol I just love her.


----------



## majorv (Jun 17, 2016)

She's beautiful! Not sure why the breeder had to tattoo her though, because I don't think there's a COD on blue hares, which means they aren't showable.


----------



## bright_eyes (Jun 18, 2016)

She did it to identify her as one from her breedings. Understandably, she is proud of her stock and keeps tabs on her babies.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh my, she is absolutely gorgeous. I absolutely love Belgian Hares and to have you describe them at the Border Collies of the rabbit world makes me want one even more  Unfortunately we don't have them in Australia.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jun 23, 2016)

More pictures of Sage please! And Breezy too.


----------

